# Coco growing???



## Brussels (Aug 15, 2008)

Is there no coco coir growing here? I've searched the various forums, and find very little about this medium. I've been growing for about six years, mostly organic soil grows, in and out of doors. Thru the cooler months, I run five DWC 5gal buckets, but I've wanted to experiment with coco.

I currently have 20 1 week old seedling, from my own F1 of C99xNL, and intend to do a SOG with them in 6" square hydro pots. I used Botanicare organic solutions with great results in the bubblers, and hope to use the same in the coco, along with an added micro nutrituion. Any expierenced coco grower who care to add input would be appreciated...B


----------

